# Need help on UrQ engine choice



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

My engine is toast and rather than rebuild it I just want to upgrade. Give me your opinions on the best course of action with $3000.
-thanks
Graham


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Need help on UrQ engine choice (84veedub)*

I vote for an MC engine, either MC1 or MC2. Both are 10V turbo engine with minor differences...


----------



## 83UrQ (Nov 21, 2003)

you can get a 3B 20vt for ~$3000 usually


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (83UrQ)*

I emailed 2Bennett, and they want $4900 for a 3B and $5900 for an AAN. I thought that was pretty pricey but let me know what you think.
Oh and I have a line on an MC1 for $150!


_Modified by 84veedub at 3:12 PM 9-21-2004_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (84veedub)*

The 3bB is the way to go with the urq.
You need the 3B oil pan regardless if you go with either engine (AAN, or 3B)
The extra money of a 3B compared to the price of an MC is worth it to the many whom have already converted thier cars.
I have an MC, and it's great, but nothing compared to the kick in the pants of the 3b


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (84veedub)*

Complete AAN engines are about 3000 dollars on the open market.
I would suspect 3B motors are less than that by about 750 dollars or so.
In some regards engines are close to the value of complete cars since people don't want the hassle of having a chasis around.
Make sure you get the ECU and all accessories with the motor. Pretty much everything in front of the firewall that attaches to the engine.
James


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Fusilier)*

only call 2B if you have a reallllllllllly fat wallet. Nothing comes cheap from them. As you are an east coaster, call up Chris @ Force 5 auto. He's in NH. http://www.force5auto.com ask how much he wants for a 3B







Otherwise an MC2 would be a nice choice also. Good luck
-Jared


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (Group B)*

yea i fogot about force5, thanks...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (84veedub)*

I contacted force5 and I am leaning towards a 3b engine now......


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (84veedub)*

It's soooo worth the money!
It's on my to do list...someday.


----------

